# Snow White - Diamond Edition DVD + Blu-Ray $10 at Amazon



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Found this over on Slickdeals.net:

*Snow White Diamond Edition Blu-ray/DVD Combo*

Selling for $20; then use $10 coupon SNOWHITE = $10.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome, ordered!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

My wife hasn't woke up yet, but at this price I'm sure we'll be ordering too... She wasn't planning on it since we already have the DVD, but I saw a commercial and the restoration really looked amazing.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up, 911jason!  Got mine.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got mine.  Thanks!!!


----------



## robertlc (May 10, 2009)

Ordered this morning. Thanks!


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

I guess I can't get it.  I switched from my gift card money (which I use specifically for Kindle books) to my credit card, and then put in the promotional code.  It accepted the code, but switched back to using my gift card funds.  When I tried to switch back to credit card, the promotional code was no longer applied and it wouldn't let me put it back in.

It looks like the only way I can get it is to use my gift card.

Any suggestions?

Martin


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Call them and see if they can help over the phone... ?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bought one!  Thanks for posting it


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Got one!  Thanks!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, I have wanted this.  It was one my favorite of Disney's when I was a child.  Saw it at a drive-in.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Funny that this (blu-ray) is available on Oct. 10, but the 2-dvd set (not blu-ray) is not out until November 24.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Funny that this (blu-ray) is available on Oct. 10, but the 2-dvd set (not blu-ray) is not out until November 24.


Really? I hadn't noticed.. wonder if that's a mistake.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Also noticed that Barnes & Noble will have it November 24th.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I guess I can't get it. I switched from my gift card money (which I use specifically for Kindle books) to my credit card, and then put in the promotional code. It accepted the code, but switched back to using my gift card funds. When I tried to switch back to credit card, the promotional code was no longer applied and it wouldn't let me put it back in.
> 
> It looks like the only way I can get it is to use my gift card.
> 
> ...


Don't use one click. . .put it in your shopping cart separately. . . .that's worked for me in the past, but there could be something special about your promo code. . . . .


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't use one click. . .put it in your shopping cart separately. . . .that's worked for me in the past, but there could be something special about your promo code. . . . .


I didn't use one click. It still didn't work. Oh well.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It just worked for me. Not using one-click.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

mwvickers said:


> I guess I can't get it. I switched from my gift card money (which I use specifically for Kindle books) to my credit card, and then put in the promotional code. It accepted the code, but switched back to using my gift card funds. When I tried to switch back to credit card, the promotional code was no longer applied and it wouldn't let me put it back in.
> 
> It looks like the only way I can get it is to use my gift card.
> 
> ...


I just bought this and used the code while switching my default payment method. It wasn't a gift card, so it may not be the same, but see if you can add the coupon code first and get the price to go down. Then click the change payment type button and choose a new type. Mine listed a $10 promo credit that stayed checked even when I used a different credit card.


----------



## monacarly (Sep 24, 2009)

aw shucks, I bought mines when it was $20!!! 

Should've waited!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks. I've been waiting on the iGo tip for K until I had something to pair it with to get free shipping, so now I got the iGo tip and the movie for about $15.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Did they still give you the free shipping even though the $10 promo brought the price under $25?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

911jason, thank you for the heads up.  I ordered my copy today.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're welcome B-Kay... more and more I find myself thinking of all you guys when I stumble across something on the internet, and if I think it will be of interest, I'll come over and post. =)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice!! Thanks for the info, I'm ordering mine now.  Then someday when I decide to upgrade to blu ray I'll have something to watch


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

911jason said:


> Did they still give you the free shipping even though the $10 promo brought the price under $25?


When I applied the coupon code, it turned into a "promotional credit" on my account for $10. So the DVD still showed as $19.99 in the cart, and I still got free Super Saver shipping with another item in my cart that was $11 and change.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's great! Glad it worked like that for you..


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered it and the coupon code is still good.  I don't have a blue ray player, but I suppose this will do as well in my player.  Regular DVD still shows as coming out Nov. 24th.  It's the same with Borders, so they must have decided to release Blu-Ray edition well ahead of the other.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Also got $5 credit at Amazon Video on Demand!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I just ordered it and the coupon code is still good. I don't have a blue ray player, but I suppose this will do as well in my player.


Normally that wouldn't be the case, so be careful not to make that mistake with another title. Disney is rather unique in that they include a DVD in most of the Blu-Ray releases of their animated titles. I suspect this is so kids can watch them in their rooms or in the car, two places that are unlikely to have Blu-Ray players.

A Blu-Ray disc will in NO way play in a regular DVD player (even at reduced quality), just so you're aware.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I just had to get the bargain, too.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the link for you "page 2" viewers: 

*Snow White Diamond Edition Blu-ray/DVD Combo*

Selling for $20; then use $10 coupon SNOWHITE = $10.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

911jason said:


> Did they still give you the free shipping even though the $10 promo brought the price under $25?


yep, they took all discounts after the total price.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

marianner said:


> Also got $5 credit at Amazon Video on Demand!


me too


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

mwvickers said:


> I guess I can't get it. I switched from my gift card money (which I use specifically for Kindle books) to my credit card, and then put in the promotional code. It accepted the code, but switched back to using my gift card funds. When I tried to switch back to credit card, the promotional code was no longer applied and it wouldn't let me put it back in.
> 
> It looks like the only way I can get it is to use my gift card.
> 
> ...


I've had the problem before - I could not use a promo code without also using the GC balance. Somehow they both seem to use the promo code field. I forget what I was buying, but I gave in & let it tap into my GC.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

lynninva said:


> I've had the problem before - I could not use a promo code without also using the GC balance. Somehow they both seem to use the promo code field. I forget what I was buying, but I gave in & let it tap into my GC.


Yeah, this is a constant annoyance for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Normally that wouldn't be the case, so be careful not to make that mistake with another title. Disney is rather unique in that they include a DVD in most of the Blu-Ray releases of their animated titles. I suspect this is so kids can watch them in their rooms or in the car, two places that are unlikely to have Blu-Ray players.
> 
> A Blu-Ray disc will in NO way play in a regular DVD player (even at reduced quality), just so you're aware.


Ooh, thanks for the info. I knew there was some reason I started to wait for regular dvd release.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Got mine in the mail yesterday so I got my first glimpse at a blu ray disc.  I'm in no hurry to buy a blu ray player since I'd have to get one for the living room and one for the bedroom but even then I wouldn't be able to watch the movies on my portable player so I'm going to wait.  In the meantime I'm happy to get a deal like this that includes the regular DVD.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Marti, this deal *includes* the regular DVD and I doubt you'll find it cheaper than $10 when it comes out by itself anyway.

Buttercup, if you really wanted a Blu-ray player, the deal of the day over on Woot (for about 6 more hours) is a Pioneer Blu-ray player for $140 shipped.

http://www.woot.com


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, that's a pretty good deal but I'm going to wait.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

911jason said:


> Marti, this deal *includes* the regular DVD and I doubt you'll find it cheaper than $10 when it comes out by itself anyway.
> 
> Buttercup, if you really wanted a Blu-ray player, the deal of the day over on Woot (for about 6 more hours) is a Pioneer Blu-ray player for $140 shipped.
> 
> http://www.woot.com


Just saw your post. I just happened to find this during the wee hours. It's a very good deal, but it's not a priority right now. I won't be able to watch the extra features because it's on the 2nd blu-ray disc. But some day I will probably buy a blu-ray player.

I got my copy of Snow White on Tuesday. Haven't watched yet.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I received my copy and am happy with it......
But......
I thought that Disney was including the Digital file (MP4) with all their movies now.
You know so that you can directly watch them on your Ipod or (in my case) your Zune.
Anybody know about this?


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Not with all their movies. I think they've found the DVD added is more popular, especially with the movies tailored to kids.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just noticed that you can pre-order UP now - hoping there might be a deal for that one too when it comes out!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I received my copy and am happy with it......
> But......
> I thought that Disney was including the Digital file (MP4) with all their movies now.
> You know so that you can directly watch them on your Ipod or (in my case) your Zune.
> Anybody know about this?


Yeah, I was disappointed about that too Geoff... I noticed it didn't say anything about it on the Amazon page, but I was still hoping it would be there!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I was disappointed by the lack of a digital file too, but you can make one yourself. There was a thread about it back in April...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=6858.0


----------

